# Pregnant cat advice please



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey everyone, my cats pregnant she’s on day 63... three day’s ago she went into restless mode... laid around didn’t visit outside didn’t want to come near me however would always lay close enough to see me... she laid about all day... then next two days after completely off food off playing just sleeping and sleeping... I got her box ready a while ago a place she never visits cause she’s usually always with me but found she’s laying in there more often now... but yesterday she ended up starving again fed lots but still kept her distant however kept coming and going for cuddles... today her belly seems smaller... still there I can feel them but just smaller... is this signs of labour I’m baffled I’ve googled googled googled finally found this forum!! I’m with her while I write this and to stroke her she’s agressive Advice please x also I am not a breeder x


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Abbie, it's possible her tummy has 'dropped' which can happen in the late stages of pregnancy, making her tummy appear "smaller" than it was previously.

You should however, with patience, still be able to see and feel the kittens moving. It's a bit concerning that she apparently has had (still has?) very recent access to the outdoors. You absolutely must confine her to your home and preferably to an area or room where she cannot give birth in a possibly dangerous (to the newborns) or inaccessible place.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

If she looks a bit smaller it sound like she has 'dropped'. And being aggressive might mean she is in very early labour.

As per @gskinner123, keep her in until she can be spayed. As well as the danger of her having the kittens in an unsafe place, you don't want her going out and not coming back, leaving you with tiny delicate kittens to try to hand-rear.

Also, cats often come into call while feeding kittens. Ideally they will stay with you until vaccinated and neutered, which will be about 13 weeks. Many vets in the UK (and elsewhere) want kittens to be 6 months despite the current recommendation of 4 months, so if yours won't try other vets.

Lots more information at iCatCare:
https://icatcare.org/advice/cat-pregnancy/
https://icatcare.org/advice/cat-birth/
https://icatcare.org/advice/difficult-cat-birth/
https://icatcare.org/advice/hand-rearing-kittens/

Make sure you have your vet's emergency number to hand, and you know where their out of hours clinic is - it may not be at their normal surgery. If it isn't make sure you know how to get there. You probably won't need it, but in the middle of the night when you are panicky isn't the time to start trying to find somewhere you've not been to before.

*However:*



Abbie Garrett said:


> <snip>
> also I am not a breeder x


OK I don't know your cat's story, but in my book if you let your cat get pregnant you are a breeder. There's no secret about how to avoid feline pregnancies, and if someone in your house let her out then she should have been spayed a few days later which would have been before conception.


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Ok yes possibly il keep her in 100% now! 
she has white stuff on one nipple but not the rest? sorry I’m keeping the kittens so assumed breeders breed and sell that’s all sorry. She and her kittens will be neutered After. 
I am so so excited ladies 

thank you also for your replies xxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Abbie Garrett said:


> Ok yes possibly il keep her in 100% now!
> she has white stuff on one nipple but not the rest? sorry I'm keeping the kittens so assumed breeders breed and sell that's all sorry. She and her kittens will be neutered After.
> I am so so excited ladies
> 
> thank you also for your replies xxx


It's a lovely idea to keep all the kittens but she might have 6 or possibly more!

Firstly could you afford 6 sets of food bills, 6 sets of litter bills and 6 sets of vet bills?

Secondly being litter mates doesn't mean they will get on when older, or that she will continue to love them. I breed pedigree cats, I've had a girl who moped around the house for several days after her last kitten went, and one who was delighted to wave them off. And the cat that moped then started bullying my other cats. 

Finally you don't plan selling kittens, but you need to be just as informed about the process of pregnancy etc. as anyone who is breeding pedigree cats.

Yes, I've sold most of my kittens, and no, I've not made any money from it. I counted it all up some time last year.

Mine have gone at 14 weeks, vaccinated, microchipped, neutered & registered. Registering is cheap as I have a prefix - tops £14 for a litter of one - but the main expenses come after a kitten is 8 weeks old. A 12-week kitten will eat as much as an adult, and input = output...


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes I can afford it. Size of litter is dependant however like you if we do rehome they will all be neauted etc. 
Anyway back to my original post how long usually does labour start after her belly ^drops xx 

again thank you for all your advice I do appreciate it


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Abbie Garrett said:


> Yes I can afford it. Size of litter is dependant however like you if we do rehome they will all be neauted etc.
> Anyway back to my original post how long usually does labour start after her belly ^drops xx
> 
> again thank you for all your advice I do appreciate it


anything from a few hours to a few days. Cats are individuals, there's no one size fits all answer. And if you find homes for some of them remember to cover the vet costs.


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Perfect thank you so much  x


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you positive you can be so precise with '63 days'? Accidental pregnancies are pretty much always the result of unwitnessed matings and the owner suspects nothing until it's obvious. I'm just wondering if perhaps she's not so far along as you believe?


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

I know the date she was last in heat so is that how you calculate it? I’ve been in contact with my vet etc he didn’t scan her he said because I knew when she was in heat? 
this morning I woke up to odd noises... some very very loud purring and like a clucking noise..? Any ideas what this means? X again thank you for your replies xxx


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

also update: she seems really down usually I stroke her and she purrs loudly and a lot today nothing just starring at me


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She is heavily pregnant and probably very uncomfortable


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Some girls can be in heat for 4-6 days, others 7-10 days, mating at any point in that period and still remain in heat. It's not like you calculate it with humans from the first day of the cycle. If you don't know how long her heat is and you don't know when she mated, you don't know when she's due


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

She was in heat for 4 days


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Well she stopped all signs of heat On 4th day and she’s usually continues being vocal whole time


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So when was she allowed out? Every day? Or is there an entire male in your household?


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes everyday


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would add 65 days to the second days she was in call, but anywhere up to 70 days is normal


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Okay thank you for your help she’s just laying about bless her. Does dropped mean she will visibly look a lot smaller but if you feel you can feel them bump stil? X


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Abbie Garrett said:


> Yes everyday


Out of nothing but curiosity, may I please ask - why would you let her out every day, or any day, whilst she was in season?


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Because we wasn’t against her getting pregnant.. otherwise we would of had her neutered... she’s healthy and old enough now to have kittens so we felt times right so she could go out...?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you aware of the risks? 

Unneutered males are often strays and even when not, they are at extremely high risk of carrying multiple infectious diseases, some sexually transmitted, via fighting with other entire males and their sexual precociousness. Females are frequently mated repeatedly by any and every entire male in the locality.

I think we all understand that accidents happen with unplanned pregnancies but I honestly cannot fathom how one can behave so recklessly with their pet's health or be so uninformed of the possible consequences, not just for her but her kittens.


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

When discussed with vet he wasn’t concerned about this


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Abbie Garrett said:


> When discussed with vet he wasn't concerned about this


Then he is a disgrace to his profession.


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Not everywhere has stray cats they aren’t common where I live


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Abbie Garrett said:


> Not everywhere has stray cats they aren't common where I live


So do you know the father of the kittens,and is he apparently in good health ? I hope so !


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Does every discussion have to always end up with people who seem to do everything perfectly in there life... no I didn’t introduce and whore off my cat to someone else’s... she went out and did her own thing!! I can’t imagine it’s a stray cat as in my life never heard of any cats getting pregnant on there own getting diseases round my area... and clearly my vet hasn’t either or he would be concerned... 
I’m thankful for everyone’s help but for people who assume I know the ins and outs of every moment of my cat I just don’t!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

What area are you in @Abbie Garrett ?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Abbie Garrett said:


> Because we wasn't against her getting pregnant.. otherwise we would of had her neutered... she's healthy and old enough now to have kittens so we felt times right so she could go out...?


As well as the risks of STDs, there are the risks of pregnancy, kittening, and lactation.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

As a forum of pet-lovers we're just pointing out that indiscriminate breeding is never in the pet's best interest. It offers no benefit to their health or well-being, in fact the exact opposite.
In addition to these concerns rescues are , or soon will be, over-run with kittens in need of homes. What was your motivation to allow her to breed ?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Abbie Garrett said:


> Does every discussion have to always end up with people who seem to do everything perfectly in there life[/B]... no I didn't introduce and whore off my cat to someone else's... she went out and did her own thing!! I can't imagine it's a stray cat as in my life never heard of any cats getting pregnant on there own getting diseases round my area... and clearly my vet hasn't either or he would be concerned...
> I'm thankful for everyone's help but for people who assume I know the ins and outs of every moment of my cat I just don't!


Not everyone does everything perfectly in their life but those who realise they have made mistakes / accept that they were wrong and learn from it will be more careful in the future but sadly for your cat it doesn't look as though you are going to be one of those people.
Please get her neutered as soon after she gives birth as your vet will do it and don't let her back out until she has been done or she will end up pregnant again within weeks of giving birth.


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m aware of the process... one of those people? And by that you mean what exactly? I haven’t let her breed to sell and earn money... my intentions are to keep them all... and yes before you all cry can I afford it yes I can... I’m not a bad owner I’m extremely caring I came on here for some general advice aswell as having a vet who attends my house I don’t even stress my pets out taking them there (am I good or bad for that?) it’s sometimes nice to talk to people in general instead of calling and calling my vet so general enquires.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/just-one-litter.488385/


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

That post suggests spaying while pregnant to terminate pregnancy what the **** omg some people it’s ridiculous It can be just one litter if they don’t go out after having babies and get spayed how can this turn into twice three times... seriously


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

"Whore out their cats", "make money out of breeding", wow. You are grossly misinformed. Without a doubt there are backyard breeders out there, and you are very firmly in that category. Your poor cat and her kittens, being put through a completely unnecessary pregnancy. 

What will you do when mum has a litter of 7 or 8 and she doesn't want you to keep the kittens, as some mums do not like offspring staying. 

As you haven't neutered mum, it doesn't seem likely that you will neuter the kittens, so siblings will mate. 

You have no idea what you're doing and you're messing with actual lives here. Unbelievable.


----------



## Abbie Garrett (Jan 7, 2020)

Omg unbelievable! Stop assuming it gets you no where. I’m defiantly going to have all the kitten neutered! Aswell as mum so please please stop commenting on my post assuming I’m some stupid idiotic person. There are thousands of people who are breeders and they charge the earth for kittens/dogs how can you say people don’t breed to make money why would they put the poor animals through it for some cash..? Is what I could say back to you but your to busy judging me


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Abbie Garrett said:


> charge the earth for kittens/dogs


It costs a small fortune to raise kittens and puppies. They will eat as much (it not more) as an adult for a start. Here's a list about everything else https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cost-of-breeding.215985/


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Deary, deary me, what a thread this is!!

It's pretty clear that Abbie has no interest in the advice she is being given here. She wanted kittens and now she's got them. She's done the thing all irresponsible cat owners do, and nothing will change that now. No amount of telling her how it is, will change her mind. She is enjoying winding you all up though. I suggest you all just leave her to it and quietly reserve your pity for the poor animals involved.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Abbie Garrett said:


> Omg unbelievable! Stop assuming it gets you no where. I'm defiantly going to have all the kitten neutered! Aswell as mum so please please stop commenting on my post assuming I'm some stupid idiotic person. There are thousands of people who are breeders and they charge the earth for kittens/dogs how can you say people don't breed to make money why would they put the poor animals through it for some cash..? Is what I could say back to you but your to busy judging me


You allowed your girl to roam entire, and then allowed her to continue roaming when pregnant. You are a stupid, idiotic person.

When breeding is done correctly, it's done at a significant loss. Kittens cost well over £1,000 each to raise.

So far on this litter alone my girl has been getting through 2kg of wet food per day during pregnancy and now with nursing. I'm going through cat litter at an astonishing rate, and this is well before kittens start eating. I'm making food orders of around £150 per week to keep up with her demand, she is nursing a litter of 7 and I am topping up (which in itself is not cheap either). None of this is including the vet fees I've paid during pregnancy when she became unwell. What I've spent so far equates to the price of one kitten, and I still have another 13 weeks before my kittens are rehomed.

Breeding, done properly, ethically, and responsibly, is not cheap.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am closing this.
I doubt that there is anything else to be said.


----------

